# What's the proper way to use a bow square?



## Green River

I have always found it nearly impossiable to accurately set a nocking point with a flat bow square. Maybe it's my square, maybe it's just that I don't know how to use it:embara: . So... someone please set me straight once and for all, before I toss it in the trash. Maybe I need one that is made like and arrow?


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Not hard...here is what to do*



Green River said:


> I have always found it nearly impossiable to accurately set a nocking point with a flat bow square. Maybe it's my square, maybe it's just that I don't know how to use it:embara: . So... someone please set me straight once and for all, before I toss it in the trash. Maybe I need one that is made like and arrow?


Hello Green River:

If you use one nocking point,
then you want the nocking point above the arrow.

Some arrows are skinny.
Some arrows are larger diameter.

If you want the arrow perfectly level,
then set the bow square on the string and on the arrow rest.

You will adjust the bow square up or down until the arm of the bow square is touching the arrow rest.

Grab 12-inches of dental floss and tie the dental floss around the bottom of the arm of the bow square around the bow string.

Pull off the bow square.

Snap on an arrow right above your tied dental floss.

Put on a nocking point above the arrow, touching the nock.

Done.


----------



## Myk

You have a Mathews don't you? Will they work setting your arrow according to the string? The single cams I'm familiar with don't have the string plumb with the bow when at rest.


----------



## fletched

I only use mine to check tiller. As for the nock, I eyeball my arrow and go from there. A lot of bows don't quite have a string that runs true to the riser. It can make your arrow look nock high or low. A square is good to check for squareness issues.


----------



## Robert58

It helps, if you cut about a 2" long piece of an aluminium arrow shaft and slit one side of it lenghtwise and put it on you bow square to rest on your arrow rest as if it was an arrow.

I like to shoot with my arrow about 1/8" above center. So I put my bow square on the string and slide it down until the bow square is resting on my rest with about the same pressure that an arrow would have. I then put a nock on my string with the bottom of the nock at the 1/8" line on the square. Then I take the bow square off the string and tie my nock point on the top of the nock.

Robert


----------



## archery4john

also make sure the opening is faceing away from your nose,might get a scare for life other wise.


----------



## XP35

Since I use a loop and tied in nock points I don't like trying to move them...it wrecks your center serving. So I use the square to set my nock position at 90* to the berger hole, mark where my nock is going to be with a marker and tie my nock points on above and below the mark. After making sure that my nock doesn't fit too tight between the nock points I tie my loop on and tune with the rest height adjustment. This is with a dual/hybrid, but I start with the nock point 1/8" higher with my single cam and tune it with the rest.


----------

